# [SOLVED] 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am looking for a fresh personally hand picked setup, some of the ones from the 2012 thread are showing discontinued or out of stock for quite some time now. I am looking for being able to play the best games, have two great video cards sli, and have 16-32 gb of ram minimum and a three monitor setup, simply for bragging rights to my gaming friends.

1. Budget - No limit, have a $10,000 credit line with Newegg.

2. Brands - Intel, EVGA/nVidia - will take quite a bit of persuasion to switch to AMD based parts.

3. Multitasking - Yes, hence the need for three monitors.

4. Gaming - Avid gamer will be playing intense, new games.

5. Calculations - Not really using calculations per say but will be using Revit and AutoCad for house design and rendering.

6. Overclocking - Not really a supporter of self overclocking or manufacturer overclocking.

7. Storage - Would like a high capacity storage for games and general music/videos, and a SSD for boot.

8. Legacy Support - Not sure.

9. Operating System - Windows 7 compatible with 16-32 GB RAM

10. Case - I like flashy, big case with room for a lot of LED lights and fans, I'm big on all the bells and whistles.

11. Accessories - Will select myself

12. Recycled Components - N/A

13. Monitor - Would like suggestions for the best monitors to be setup for a three monitor setup.

14. Stores - Preferably only NewEgg.

15. Location - United States


Thank you so much for your time,

Jon Turner


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Update: Would prefer to use the Cooler Master Haf X Blue Edition

COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case with Black Interior and Four Blue LED Fans-1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 200mm top fan, 1x 200mm side fan, and 1 - Newegg.com

Other suggestions still accepted.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Absolutely no reason to spend anywhere near $10 k for any PC.
Start by looking over out suggested build list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

Cases are a personal choice, and that is a nice case, but spending that much on a case is not necessary to get quality and functionality.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

you do know that sli etc basically would get you a 20% increase (maybe) and that no game uses anywhere near 8GB RAM so going for 32GB is also pointless.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

OP mentions using CAD so the RAM may be justified.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

oh yeah missed that, doubt 32 is needed though.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah some of the 2012 builds are not compatible with my needs, does anyone have a few moments to hand select one for my needs of SLI of 2 great video cards and 32 gb ram? I would be very appreciative. The 3 monitors may be overkill, 2 should suffice


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just don't know what all is compatible


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

well if you really want to go sli for a 20% increase in performance if you are lucky then go for 2 GTX 680s or if you can really afford it go for 2 GTX690's and if your really made of money and can find one go for an asus mars rog gtx 590 but I doubt you would find it.

If you want good ram you go for corsair or gskill and its best to go for 2 dimms so i.e 2 x 8GB or 2 x 16GB

Best motherboards are Asus and gigabyte


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Any particular ones you have had heard good about


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

basically there are all good.

Are you looking at Intel or AMD?


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Intel


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Two GPU's will offer double the cost, the need for more power, more unneeded heat inside the case, a small performance increase in the few games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.

One GTX 680 or AMD 7970 will own any game out there and run any app you want.

To the best of my knowledge, there are no 16GB RAM modules on the retail market. 
If you want 32GB, you will need to use two matched pair of 2x8GB. G.Skill and Corsair are good choices and 1600MHz is the sweet spot for now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

well my current board asus sabertooth z77 is a great board as is the rest

Any of these boards would be great (they are UK but you will find them on newegg) Components » Motherboards - Intel » Intel 1155 (Z77 Chipset) - Overclockers UK

if you go sli you will need a very good powerful power supply say for example you go for 2 GTX 680s you should go for Seasonic X-Series 1050w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply [SS-1050XM]

The psu is the most important component, skimp on it especially in an sli system could lead to disasterous results.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

What mobo is going to be best to support the one video card with sli capability for future, and to support 32 gb ram


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

this is my board it supports 32GB ram will support 4 graphics card and as a specially feature it has this dust defender tuff armor on it to stop the motherboard getting dusty. Asus Z77 Sabertooth Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard [90-MIBI30-G0EAY0KZ]


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

What do you guys think about the EVGA X79 SLI board?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

evga make great graphics cards not greate motherboards. Asus and Gigabyte make the best boards.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Alright so the one you pointed out looks good, what is your suggestion on ram for it for 32 gb newegg preferred


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

4x8GB corsair vengeance CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 - Newegg.com


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds great. Now which 680 video card suffice for one for now. I see three different 4gb ones on newegg


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

are you going to go for more than one monitor as 4GB is no needed for one monitor. If you go for a 4GB one I would get this ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com I have the gtx670 2GB version of that and it's a fantastic card.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was reading the thread about power supply selection, is the one you mentioned earlier good? I was reading that plus platinums were good/best


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

thats a seasonic who make the best power supplies and its an x series which makes it a gold which is better than platinum. I used to test them for a living.

Seasonics are the best they make other brands like xfx pro and they used to make corsair but they only make the HX650s now the rest of the corsairs are made by cwt who make junk.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds fantastic, sorry to keep bothering you but what is your suggestion for cpu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

since you would be doing CAD Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K - Newegg.com although an i5 wouldn't be much of a downgrade. If you go for a retail cpu you will get a fan if you go for an oem one you will need to buy a fan.

Looking at cases I would go for corsair,coolermaster or Antec. For monitors Asus, samsung and acer make good ones. Keyboards and mice best are logitech and corsair.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

How would this work with the coolermaster haf x i posted on first page?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

no problems


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

So would I need to buy a fan with this one or does it come with


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

In addition what's going to be the best hdd / ssd combo. I want a ssd for boot and major operations and a hdd for storage, rather large storage


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

no you dont need a fan as that is the retail version but if you were going to overclock it you would need an aftermarket fan.

SSDs only improve loading and boot times so really you need one that fits the OS and your favorit games or applications. Things like my documents and videos can be put on the mechanical drive. Dont go for an SSD under 120GB as half that would be used by the OS and go for a normal hard drive around 1TB.

remember you still need to buy a copy of windows. When you install the drives only hook up the ssd before installing the operating system that is because windows may install itself onto the other drive as you need to set to ahci mode in the bios with an ssd and if you didn't and had the two drives connected windows would go to the other hdd.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have a newegg suggestion on those


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

ocz,corsair,crucial make good SSDs I have an OCz agility and seagate and western digital make good mechanical hard drives.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

What is the difference between all the western digitals like black ans blue


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

not much. just look at read and write times and go for the quickest one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Black WD has a 5 yr. warranty...Blue has 3.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

As far as windows 7 goes is there a particular OS version that supports 32 gb ram?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

you need a 64bit edition. 32 bit can only see upto 4GB. 64 bit can see more than your board can take.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

And final question, what monitor(s) would be best for 1-3 monitor setup same size 20"+


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

just what I mentioned earlier samsung,acer or asus make good ones.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

All compatible with multi-monitor?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

what those brand? check the specs on what monitors you are looking at


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Basically any monitor is compatible for multi-monitor use.
For good quality & support, you can never go wrong with Samsung. Acer and Asus are right behind.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

If you're highly concerned with three-monitor gaming and don't mind the budget, a GTX TITAN will be amazing for both that and CAD. For single-monitor, it's indisputably overkill, but in triple-screen it can help. Keep in mind that it is luxury, not necessity.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

I would have to have a lot of on hands proof from someone very trustworthy to justify $1000 GPU.



Tyree said:


> One GTX 680 or AMD 7970 will own any game out there and run any app you want.
> 
> .


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*



Tyree said:


> I would have to have a lot of on hands proof from someone very trustworthy to justify $1000 GPU.


It's purely concerning triple-screen gaming (resolutions of 5760x1080/1200). A single 7970 or 680 can give 30-35 average FPS at high/ultra settings on some games at these resolutions (pretty bumpy), whereas a GTX 690 or TITAN will be able to achieve smooth gameplay. At a normal 1920x1080/1200 resolution, as we've all stated before, the difference is not noticeable.

Personally, I wouldn't mind compromising on some settings in that situation, but IMO the budget and desire for bragging rights listed in the OP warrants mention.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Having a large budget, and/or bragging rights, is never justification for wasting money.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

However it is my money to spend and I requested prices on both ends of the spectrum


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

So here is the final setup I have minus monitors and peripherals, let me know what you guys think.


*Motherboard: *ASUS Sabertooth Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 @ $239.99
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W @ $329.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

*Video Card:* ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4 GB @ $569.99
ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com

*RAM:* CORSAIR Vengeance 32 GB (4 x 8 GB) @ $224.99
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233232

*Case: *COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3 Black Steel @ $209.99
COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case with Black Interior and Four Blue LED Fans-1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 200mm top fan, 1x 200mm side fan, and 1 - Newegg.com

*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W 80 PLUS Gold @ $204.99
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

*DVD Rom Drive:* ASUS 24X DVD Burner @ $19.99
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204

*HDD: *Western Digital WD Black 1 TB 7200 RPM @ $94.99
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

*SSD:* OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G 3.5" 120 GB SATAIII @ 89.99
OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-120G Solid State Drive - Newegg.com

*Subtotal: *$1,984.91

This isn't including the OS, 1-3 monitors, peripherals, or the possibility of an SLI of another 680.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

problem is if you dont go sli then that power supply is a waste and will degrade faster than it should. If you dont go sli then you should go for a 650w power supply.

The rest of the build is good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

As above ^
650W will be plenty.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

If you *plan* to go SLI with 2x 680s, pick a TITAN now instead, or resell and upgrade later. While some games prefer the 2x 680, the issues that come with SLI are not worth it IMO. Plus the TITAN will be stronger at CAD.


A single GTX 680 is still not bad at all.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

So would this be a good substitution until I decide whether to SLI or not?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

You don't want to have to replace the PSU when you upgrade so if you want to reserve that option then just purchase something like this or better:

SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

750W will be more than plenty if you go the SLI or Titan route but not much price difference from the 850W.

XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

SeaSonic M12II 750 SS-750AM 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Would this be a good monitor for gaming? I've been told only to go with 120Hz Refresh for a gaming computer, but they are so expensive for just ONE monitor, and this one has $40.00 off for today and tomorrow only. It's ASUS as one of the 3 you guys mentioned before, and it even boasts a 1ms response time.

ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 80,000,000:1 Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Looks beautiful for $270. I use a monitor about that size, and I'm convinced that the quality of your monitor is more important for gaming than even your video card.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

So what is your general opinion about the 60 hz/120 hz thing?


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Would you guys recommend
1x 27" Monitor for $269.00
ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 80,000,000:1 Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com

or

2x 23" Monitor for $318.00
ASUS VX238H Black 23" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 80,000,000:1 Built-in Speakers - Newegg.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

I like my second monitor smaller than the main - keeps it from taking focus from the primary task. I'd go with the 27" and get a smaller second monitor at some point.

Also, anything beyond 60fps is literally unnoticeable. The extra frames from 120hz monitors is useful only for 3D.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

The GPU is the most important component for graphics quality. Any monitor with a minimum 250cdm-1000:1 Contrast Ratio - 5ms Response time is good. Anything better is a plus but not that noticeable.
The one GTX 680 will own any game/app out there now and for some time to come.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

I should specify that I agree on image quality and response time - it's monitor size that I think is more important. I'd rather a $300 monitor and $200 video card than $200 monitor and $300 video card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

The price/size of a component shouldn't be the deciding factor for a purchase. 
Quality and specs should be the priority.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

I bought everything we mentioned and have it all setup, installing Windows as we speak, however, I seem to have mistakenly forgot to buy one thing. Do you guys have any suggestions for network cards? I need one that can support high speed pretty well.


----------



## Firefighter1466 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

Disregard that last post, I believe the one in the MOBO should suffice for my needs.


----------



## flyingspatula (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*

I would have to disagree that 120hz for gaming is not noticeable. It is a huge improvement and most noticeable in shooters. It will feel much more fluid and smooth. For example, in 120hz you would see someone sprinting across a path much easier than 60hz or peaking around a corner you would see them before they see you. Most people who say you won't notice the difference either have not played games on 120hz for very long, or did not have the fps to take advantage of 120hz. Just don't make my mistake and buy a cheaper 120hz as it will completely **** you over.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Gaming/High Intensity Build*



Firefighter1466 said:


> I bought everything we mentioned and have it all setup, installing Windows as we speak, however, I seem to have mistakenly forgot to buy one thing. Do you guys have any suggestions for network cards? I need one that can support high speed pretty well.


Glad you got it up and running. Post back if you have any problems.


----------

